# First trip of the year...



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Made the first trip of the year today. A buddy and I went to a small local lake and fished from 1:30 til 5:30. Ended up with six nice largemouth. Caught the first one at 3:40, a nice, healthy 15 incher. About three casts after that, I felt a slight tap, reeled up some slack, and set the hook on the beauty in the pic below. Like a bone head, I forgot the scales!! She was 21 1/4 inches long and had a girth of 14". Kind of skinny, she hadn't even started filling out yet. Still, I'll take her any day of the week! What a fish to start off the year!!
The other 5 were all between 13" and 16" and all of them, including the big one, fell for a texas rigged electric blue sweet beaver. What a relief, the freakin' ice is gone and the bass are hittin'!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good report... Congratulations... Nice fish!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanx, Jig!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice! Looking for my first!


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

she's a beaut! lookin for my first lm this year as well.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

getting the first bass of a new season fills like a junky.getting a fix,i bet you slep with a smile on your face all night,great job. now im jonesing for my fix,


----------



## Krig55 (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats on the hog!


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

what did you catch em on?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Caught all of them on a texas rigged electric blue sweet beaver. I'm still pumped. What a start to the year!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great way 2 kick-off your season! Very Nice!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Good fish!....hope everyone had a chance to get out this week, it's has been beautiful.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nice fish!...turn your megapixels up on your camera phone


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice catch...


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice fish, my first for the year was about 11 or 12 inches, lol maybe even smaller.


----------

